# cams



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

does anybody happen to know if this set up will work good for a street driven n/a se-r advertised duration intake 268 deg. exhaust 278 deg. duration @ .050 intake 206 deg. exhaust 214 deg. max lift intake .450 exhaust .454 centerline intake 108 deg. exhaust 116 deg. just curious about how these cam numbers will make my car run. here in the future there will be more motor work done, but right now all i have on it is the items listed after my signature. if anybody can help or give some advice thank you. one more thing, when it comes to installing these cams does anybody have advice on keeping the gears and timing chain in place so i don't fubar anything up. thanks again.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Those duration figures look like JUN numbers. Lift is usually measured in millimeters for metric cars, haven't seen listing of popular cams with inches. Sport Compact Car had a 2-part comparo a couple of years ago, you should be able to find links with the search button.


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

question. i am planning to get JWT cams soon(only thinkg left to do). wondering on how difficult is it to install cams?


----------



## jyan2852 (Apr 28, 2003)

dude, I have a set of JDM Bluebird SR20DET cams I want to sell. Check the FOR SALE forums...they won't make any difference in my 91 NX2000 due to it being a high port head. Looks like you have a 94-99 SR20DE which will give you good hp and torque increase numbers for a fraction of what you'd pay for for JWT S3 cams. Lemme know


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

jyan2852 said:


> *dude, I have a set of JDM Bluebird SR20DET cams I want to sell. Check the FOR SALE forums...they won't make any difference in my 91 NX2000 due to it being a high port head. Looks like you have a 94-99 SR20DE which will give you good hp and torque increase numbers for a fraction of what you'd pay for for JWT S3 cams. Lemme know *


not sure of those cams can work on my b15. my motor isslightly diff. need more research. the only cams available for my model is the JWT cams, good for 10hp. 

BTW, porting works? how is it done?


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

for the b15 only the s3's will work. don't worry about head porting until you want to spend around $800.

O


----------

